# Stimme programmieren



## noobadix (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Für meinen Vokabeltrainer möchte ich zu jeder Vokabel die Lautschrift angeben und diese soll dann auch abgespielt werden können, also für jeden Buchstaben des phonetischen Alphabets eine Sequenz. Mit welchen Werkzeugen kann ich also Töne modulieren/produzieren?

Gruß N.


----------



## Landei (30. Mai 2010)

Klick mich


----------



## noobadix (30. Mai 2010)

Danke. Dass ich das schon gefunden hatte, hätte ich erwähnen sollen. "Drittanbieter" ist mein Problem, weil ich mich mit Lizenzen nicht auskenne und keinen Anwalt bemühen möchte. Daher sollte es mit den Bordwerkzeugen von Java gemacht werden.

edit: Aber cool gemacht! xD


----------



## ARadauer (30. Mai 2010)

sich in die Thematik mit den allgemeinen Lizenzen einlesen ... ca 10 Stunden
eine Text to Speach Anwenung in Java programmieren... sicher mehr als 1000 Stunden...


----------



## Landei (30. Mai 2010)

Also ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht, dass du das allein stemmen kannst, da steckt eine Menge know-how drin. Und die Lizens-Frage ist nun wirklich kein guter Grund, die Sachen nicht wenigsten anzuschauen. Steht z.B. LGPL oder so drauf, steht dem Einbau in ein kommerzielles Produkt kaum etwas im Wege.


----------



## U2nt (30. Mai 2010)

Kannst ja so machen, dass du beim "neue Vokabel hinzufügen" Fenster ein optionales Feld für's auswählen einer Audiodatei angibst, und dies dann einbettest. Wäre ein bisschen leichter


----------



## noobadix (31. Mai 2010)

G'nabend an alle!

Es wird wohl kein kommerzielles Produkt werden. Trotzdem bin ich etwas paranoid was Fremdwerke von Firmen betrifft und zudem will ich nicht glauben, dass es so schwierig ist, ein paar "oh"s, "ah"s und "sch"s zu programmieren. Ich guck mir mal midi näher an.
Audiodateien für jede Vokabel stellen eine recht unelegante Alternative dar, weil das Progg dann recht groß und nicht mehr einheitlich sein würde; die Wörterbücher sollten austauschbar sein und der Benutzer die Möglichkeit haben, die Informationen aus einem Wörterbuch in das Programm zu übertragen, ohne viel Hirn in Bewegung zu setzen, also ohne die wenn auch eigentlich einfache Lautschrift zu können. 
Würde ich für jeden Laut eine Audiodatei erstellen könnte das vlt. klappen, wenn mir ne Möglichkeit zum Betonen einfällt und ich eine schöne Mädchenstimme leihen kann. Vlt. ist das bei den spät abends im TV angepriesenen "supports" auch drin, mal fragen xD

Danke so weit!


----------



## Marco13 (31. Mai 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> eine Text to Speach Anwenung in Java programmieren... sicher mehr als 1000 Stunden...



Ähm ... Java Speech API ?! ???:L :bahnhof:


----------



## noobadix (31. Mai 2010)

Hrm...ist mir unsicher. Wenn ich Quellcode schreibe, der diese externe API benutzt und den bytecode per eclipse in ein jar packe, dann kommt dort ja auch die java-to-speech-API mit rein. Liefere ich dieses jar dann aus, vertreibe ich die JTS-API also? Ist das in diesem Rahmen gestattet? Läuft das bei jemandem, der nur eine herkömmliche JRE installiert hat dann auch?


----------



## Landei (31. Mai 2010)

noobadix hat gesagt.:


> Hrm...ist mir unsicher. Wenn ich Quellcode schreibe, der diese externe API benutzt und den bytecode per eclipse in ein jar packe, dann kommt dort ja auch die java-to-speech-API mit rein.


Hängt von der Lizens ab, ob du das darfst, oder ob es ein separates jar bleiben muss.


> Liefere ich dieses jar dann aus, vertreibe ich die JTS-API also? Ist das in diesem Rahmen gestattet?


Wenn dein Vokabelprogramm nicht-kommerziell wird, sieht die Lage doch schon viel entspannter aus. Und wenn später einmal doch, kannst du das immer noch ändern. Das ist aber kein Grund, es dir _heute_ unnötig schwer zu machen.


> Läuft das bei jemandem, der nur eine herkömmliche JRE installiert hat dann auch?


Latürnich!


----------



## anonym (31. Mai 2010)

Im Übrigen reicht es keinesfalls, für jeden Lautschrift- Buchstaben eine Audiodatei zu haben und die hintereinander zu hängen. Du musst fließende Übergänge schaffen, Tonlängen varieren und Bedenken, dass die Lautschrift nicht alle sprachlichen Phänomene abbildet. Zum Beispiel werden bei "erbt" die ersten drei Buchstaben quasi gleichzeitig gesprochen, was die Lautschrift nicht reflektiert. 

Insgesamt: Verwende die Java- Speech- API, alles andere ist zu kompliziert.


----------



## newcron (31. Mai 2010)

Früher oder später wirst du dich wohl mit Lizenzen auseinander setzen müssen. Lizenzproblematiken hast du nämlich nicht nur, wenn du andere Bibliotheken einbindest, sondern auch wenn du beispielsweise Icons oder andere Grafiken für deine Anwendung verwendest, die du nicht selbst gemacht hast. 

Außerdem hast du bereits beim installieren der JDK ein Lizenzabkommen mit Oracle geschlossen. 

Ich empfehle dir, den Open Source Leitfaden der Bitkom zur Lektüre. Der hat "nur" etwa 30 Seiten und ist wirklich verständlich. Danach hast du einen guten Überblick, was bei verschiedenen Lizenzen erlaubt ist, und was nicht.

PDF des Leitfadens 
http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/BITKOM_Publikation_OSS_Version_1.0.pdf


----------

